# ? from new LGD owner to someone experienced



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi, my question is do you or should you go out when the LGDs are barking to see why or assist them or just leave them alone?
I got 2 five month old female 1/2 GP and 1/2 Anatolian and they are doing very good so far. They don't bark for no good reason, but I don't know if I am suppose to respond to their barks in the night or just leave them to it? I don't want to do the wrong thing either way
My goats are up near the house at night and the dogs are with them. I appreciate any advice. Thanks, Denise


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just my opinion. You will learn to judge the severity of the intruder by the bark. Our new Karakachan/maremma was barking like she has never barked before at about 3 am the other morning. You could tell it wasnt just a scare you off bark. It was a I'm gonna eat you bark so my husband went down to check it out and there were two horses that had gotten out of their fence and wandered onto our place. They were strange horses to her and she saw them as a true threat. For just the normal I detect something bark we leave them be. For this type of bark we at least check it out in case they do need help and then we use the opportunity to praise them for a job well done. 

I NEVER scold my dog for barking at intruders (even if it is a frog)
That is their job. I have scolded them for snapping at the goats around their food but that is for the goats safety. It really is their right to defend their food and my responsibility to give them a place away from the goats to eat but that isnt feasible for me. 
My dog is praised for barking and patroling any time I am at the barn. Even if they bark at our house dogs, visitors, our horses, birds, frogs, etc.
I want them to be very picky about what comes near my goats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Definately agree with all1965....you will learn when something is wrong or needs to be checked out. We have a doberman, lab, and heeler that all patrol through the night. I know when they are barking at coyotes or if there's something I need to go check. The bark will change when it's something that needs to be looked at. Good luck with them!

Kylee


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
I've only had them 4 days, so I supposeI will learn their differant barks as time goes by.
I just don't want to do anything to interfer with them becoming great LGDs by doing the wrong thing. I have never had a LGD and these are 5 months old, which I know is an impressionable age and they will be impressionable for a while so I feel a little inadequate due to my ingorance.
Last night, really at 5 AM was the first time they have barked for an extended time and it also got my house dogs barking. I really wanted to go check, but was afraid it might be the wrong thing to do and I would end up with LGDs that bark to get me to come outside!
My DH said that he had heard distant howling either coyotes or dogs before they started barking and also a cat screeching. I am a sound sleeper and didn't hear anything until the barking. So would it be good or bad from a training point of view to go out there when they are warning something not to come around??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Geesh, I don't know. We don't/didn't ever go outside to check our dogs when they bark and they all have become excellent protectors. I probably wouldn't go out and check them. Just let them do their job. Now if their barks change go check. Sounds like they're doing a really good job already.


----------

